# Sig P320 .40 Upgrade



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just upgraded my P320 .40 with a Wilson Combat Grip Frame and an Agency Arms Trigger. The Wilson Combat Grip frame only accepts the 14 round and 18 round extended magazines. I hadda' get those too. Cool looking gun I think?


----------

